# Dutchies: Mals on Steroids????



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Was reading an article today and someone stated that they think Dutchies are Mals on steroids......

Not sure I agree with this since I own both breeds. Maybe for size, but I think the temperaments of the Dutch is a little nicer than the Mal.....but it may just be the differences in my own dogs....

What do you guys think????


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Which line of Dutchies and which line of Mal? There's so many different types that its impossible to compare.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Which line of Dutchies and which line of Mal? There's so many different types that its impossible to compare.


That was one of my thoughts too.....it does not really state what lines he is discussing.....I am not sure they thought of that to begin with.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

If your comparing a good example of a KNPV Dutchie with your average Pedigreed Mali then I would agree that the Dutchies would look like they were on steroids. But if you compared the KNPV Malis with Pedigreed Malis they would also look like they were on steroids.
It just comes down to what bloodlines they are comparing.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Was reading an article today and someone stated that they think Dutchies are Mals on steroids......
> 
> Not sure I agree with this since I own both breeds. Maybe for size, but I think the temperaments of the Dutch is a little nicer than the Mal.....but it may just be the differences in my own dogs....
> 
> What do you guys think????


It sounds like one of those statements people make in order to impress but really what does that mean? It's like the saying, "Tracking is an obedience exercise"...I always ask..."What do you mean"...And the answer is always some jibberish that is just yammering...The people do not even know what they are saying. They are just repeating something they heard somewhere else. The statement is not all useful in away.

A Malinois is a Malinois and a Dutchie is a Dutchie. The Comparison is retarded, though there are similarities in the dogs...There is more than just size seperating them.

I could go the other route and say the Dutchie is a Malinois that just is not as successful.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Well, I am not the one who is comparing (unless I look at my own dogs). 

I will say that the person in the article is highly respected, even by me. In fact they are the MT that certified me and my hound the first time. They are absolutley a great resource of knowledge when it comes to training dogs. 

41yrs of LEO K9....I am sure that they are speaking from the view of all the dogs that they have seen, handled and worked with in their career. 

Maybe a comparison is valid coming from that point of view?


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, Dutchies are just the striped ones in the litter and the Mals are the fawn ones. There's no other kind worth having. 8)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenn Ruzsa said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Dutchies are just the striped ones in the litter and the Mals are the fawn ones. There's no other kind worth having. 8)


Even then there is a difference :wink:


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Even then there is a difference :wink:


Yes, stripes are very slimming! \\/ 

I would be interested in an expansion of this point - that within the same litter, the fawn HH x MH's will have different innate characteristics than the brindle HH x MH's. I've never considered that. For purposes of the discussion, assume that both parents are from long lines of x's.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

carol are you able to post the article ?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

no, it is a magazine article....I will PM you the info.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenn Ruzsa said:


> I would be interested in an expansion of this point - that within the same litter, the fawn HH x MH's will have different innate characteristics than the brindle HH x MH's. I've never considered that. For purposes of the discussion, assume that both parents are from long lines of x's.


Can't scientifically proof it...but even if it is a mixed litter, both parent being x MH/HH, the striped ones are more HH in their character (calmer, bit stubborn) than the MH (drivey, more vocal).


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena, ik wil er wel eentje met streepjes he? Anders moet ik naam in mijn signature veranderen


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ouders zijn beiden HH, is maar een hele kleine kans dat er MH tussen zitten. Maarre, komen jullie hem zelf uitzoeken of moet ik dat doen, zal er dan in ieder geval voor zorgen dat hij strepen heeft ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh sorry non-dutch readers, I just realised I answered in Dutch to Mike. When ever Mike and I have contact we always switch languages -sometimes every other sentence-, but I'm used to answer him in the language he asks/ says something
.
Not worth to translate though:wink:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Can't scientifically proof it...but even if it is a mixed litter, both parent being x MH/HH, the striped ones are more HH in their character (calmer, bit stubborn) than the MH (drivey, more vocal).


It has been my experience that there is no noticable difference in the tan colored pups and the brindle pups within the same litter.
Even when I breed Arko to another HH I usually get one or two tan colored pups and they are the same in terms of size, nerves, and character. The lines we use have been so mixed and crossed that now I personally see no difference in the two colors at all. But I see a HUGE difference in our MH X dogs and the FCI MH or FCI HH dogs for sure.


----------



## Bernt Lundby (Mar 27, 2009)

I do not see Dutchies dominating KNPV or any other sport. Even the Dutch prefer Malinois (or sometimes Mixed Mals). 

Well if they are on steroids, the steroids don't seem to be working


----------

